

Ask HN: I need a Python mentor. - Brewer

A big problem that I've always had (not only with programming, but other things as well) is that I have a hard time focusing on and improving a single skill. I seem to rather be OK with a number of technologies rather than great with one or two technologies.<p>I've decided that I really want to learn Python and that, by doing so, I'll become a better programmer. I've always heard that after you really learn your first language, the rest are just learning the syntax. Learning a language is not the same as learning how to program.<p>I'd like to find a Python mentor. I need someone that is willing to help me take over the world, one script at a time. If you're interested then shoot me an email at jjb127@mun.ca.
======
craigkerstiens
A large part of it is what you want to use it for. Python is commonly used in
a variety of areas, from web development to numeric computation. Giving some
bounds of what type of programming you'd like to do might help narrow down a
fit.

~~~
Brewer
To be honest I'm not exactly sure what kind of programming I want to do. I'm
thinking it will probably be related to the web in some way.

------
pbreit
Download web2py and go through web2py.com/book

